# Problema de frecuencia con un transmisor de Fm



## fer_jazz (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola a todos en el foro, acabo de terminar un transmisor fm muy pequeño por cierto solo con un transistor y algunos componentes, el problema que tengo esque cada vez que cambio una cancion de la fuente de audio me cambia un poco la frecuencia y tengo que estar sintonizando diferente estacion para lograr que se escuche bien.
¿Que me recomiendan hacer? ¿Podria amplificar un poco mas la frecuencia de salida para tener una mayor estabilidad?
Bueno espero sus respuestas ya que serian de gran ayuda.


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 2, 2009)

lo primero que te recomiendo es ponerle una fuente de alimentacion estabilizada (puedes ponerle una bateria de 9V y un 78L05 para bajarlo a 5V regulado) ya que al variar el voltaje tambien se varia la frecuencia. Tambien puedes probar echarle un poco de cera a la bobina para evitar que se mueva y cambie la frecuencia. otra causa puede ser el calentamiento del transistor. Talvez subiendo la resistencia de 470 a 650 ohm o algo asi...  para que no caliente mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 2, 2009)

Pues muchas gracias por la respuesta tiggerleon, tengo una bateria de 9 volts y verifique y el transistor no se calienta, lo mas probable es que como dices tu la bobina se mueva y produzca pequeñas variaciones en la frecuencia.
¿Alguna otra recomendacion?


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 8, 2009)

otra cosa muy importante es el blindaje. si no tiene blindaje entonces cada vez que se le acerque algun elemento metalico cambiara su frecuencia. o si acercas la mano tambien se cambiara su frecuencia.
yo te recomendaria poner tu impreso en una cajita metalica y unido a la placa con separadores fijos.

otro problema comun es el impreso, si no es fibra de vidrio podrias tener problemas con acoples que te pueden estar variando la frecuencia aunque no es muy comun en baja potencia.

otro problema comun es la falta de limpieza en el impreso. prueba a limpiarlo con bencina y a ver si se arregla algo.

otro problema aun mas comun es que como el transmisor es de una sola etapa, entonces el transistor tambien se ve afectado por la antena, entonces si mueves aunquesea un poquito la antena es como si estubieras moviendo la bobina y la frecuencia se varia.  este problema se soluciona añadiendole una etapa mas al transmisor para que funcione de aislamiento y ademas de amplificador para que llegue mas lejos.  los transmisores comunes suelen tener 4 etapas en baja potencia hasta 500mw.


Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 1, 2009)

Punto para pensarlo: Cuendo se trabaja con RF es mejor no usar PCB universales, es mejor hacer una PCB especifica para el circuito, da algo mas de trabajo pero los resultados son mucho mejores; lo digo por experiencia propia.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 7, 2009)

Todo lo que dice tiggerleon es completamente cierto... incluso diría que para el caso es normal que de al pasar de una canción a otra tu tx se cambia de frecuencia... Poné un condensador variabla en paralelo a la bobina y dedicale un par de horas de tu vida a ajustarlo... comprobá tu receptor en pasos de 50khz cuanto se corre. Antes de inyectar audio dejalo unos 15 minutos encendido, luego lo sintonizas y le metes audio... si seguis con el mismo problema, una o dos etapas amplificadoras resolverían el problema. Seguro que también se te corre de frecuencia cuando tocas el cable de audio... y si desconectas el audio te mete ruido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2009)

Intentaste mandar al transmisor menos señal de audio, tal vez estés sobre-modulando.


----------



## fer_jazz (Dic 7, 2009)

El problema quedo resuelto, gracias por sus aportes ya no tengo problemas de frecuencia por lo general es estable. La solución fue montarlo en manhatan ya que yo lo tenia en estilo "deadbug" y tambien como dices tu fogonazo tenia problemas con la modulacion pero no era en frecuencia si no en distorsion.
Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 7, 2009)

Que tengan una Feliz Navidad y prospero año...


----------



## fer_jazz (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola compañeros, quisiera pedirles su ayuda para determinar la potencia de este transmisor, como podria sacarla, se que la potencia se determina por la formula P=V*I, pero como se determina en este trasmisor, la corriente calculada fue de 3mA y el voltaje de 9V y el resultado fue 0.27w lo cual se me hace mucho para este pequeño transmisor.
Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola mi estimao amigo... para empezar y como regla general, los transistores trabajando en RF tienen rendimientos tipicos del 50%, por eso la potencia de 270 milivatios es la de consumo que multiplicada por 0,5, nos da 135 milivatios. Solo una pregunta: Cuantos transistores tiene tu transmisor?

Saludos!!!


----------



## fer_jazz (Dic 10, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias compañero veo que haz dado seguimiento a este tema y me sirve mucho tus comentarios ya que soy totalmente aficionado a la electronica y pues nunca me he metido a estudiar algebraicamente circuitos con trantistores y mucho menos RF, te cuento el transmisor tiene un solo transistor.

Se podria agregar otro para una etapa de potencia?, por ejemplo para alcanzar unos 300mw.
Por ejemplo con algun transistor pequeño como en 2n2222.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2009)

... veamos...

I = 0.003 A
V = 9 V

V*I = 9*0.003 = 0.027 W...

Son 27 miliwatts, diez veces menos de lo que dio tu cuenta. De cualquier manera, éste es sólo el consumo... así que la potencia irradiada puede ser la mitad o menos.

En la web de de pablin hay un pequeño circuito para conectar entre la salida de tu transmisor y tu multimetro para por medio de una cuenta igual de sencilla puedas determinar la potencia. Tiene una carga hecha con cuatro resistencias de 200 ohms (no se consiguen de 200, así que vas a tener que poner de 220 ohms, lo que te va a dar una carga total de 55 ohms). http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm

Una carga fantasma o una antena durante la medición es importante porque sino tu lectura será el doble de la potencia (o más).


----------



## fer_jazz (Dic 10, 2009)

Tienes mucha razón Dj_Glenn son 27mW de consumo muchas gracias por aclarar ese punto.
Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola fer... no se si puedas conseguir el transistor MRF586, creo que viene bien para la potencia que quieres obtener, si no consigues esta referencia, podemos usar algunos mas conocidos como el 2N4427, o tal vez un D400, que no es para RF pero puede dar resultado. Dame un dia y te envio algunos diagramas propios, listo?


----------



## fer_jazz (Dic 10, 2009)

Ok gracias Van der Ziel, en cuanto tenga el dinero y el tiempo para comprarme los transistores te diré para que me pases algunos diagramas gracias.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 10, 2009)

No son transistores costosos, el MRF586 costarà talvez un par de dolares, y los otros menos todavia...


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 20, 2010)

me podrian pasar el link del armado del transmisor??


----------

